# East Harbor Ice?



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Anybody have any information about the ice conditions at East Harbor? Thanks!


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

This is just speculation, but I would guess that if we get the cold weather that is predicted, then there could be safe ice by the following weekend. After that weekend it looks to be even colder. A lot of factors at play. Still looks very good for ice fishing in February.....if it stays cold.


----------



## Jim K (Apr 15, 2012)

There is ice cover on most of the harbor but still open water with ducks swimming in the middle. 
I'm sure the ice is not thick enough to fish yet.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

the snow will destroy any ice.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

And the blizzard winds that are coming.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like we won't get as much snow now on the West side if forecast holds. Weather people don't know, as it seems like it changes by the hour.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I drove by this morning. I'd say east harbor is 85% covered but there are some big open areas. The broken ice along the shore looks to be about 2" thick. If we don't get more than a couple inches of snow , then we may be fishing next week in my opinion. We have to dodge the heavy snow first though. Here's a pic.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still open areas today....


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

How much snow did east harbor get?


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> How much snow did east harbor get?


Our toledo area weather reported 6" @ airport, so I would guess it was at least that there.....probably and inch or something more.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Fremont got 3', at least that is what was on my front door this morning. I have pictures to prove it.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Let's hope east harbor was spared like Fremont. Berlin Heights, where I live, got 12+.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

PDNaz said:


> Fremont got 3', at least that is what was on my front door this morning. I have pictures to prove it.


3' (ft) or 3''(in) 
lol, we have about 15'' now in mentor.. Man, i want to get out somewhere to fish.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Anybody have eyes on East harbor since the snow? Hope to get out there by this coming weekend.


----------



## Jim K (Apr 15, 2012)

There may be 2 inches of snow on the ice. With the high winds most of the snow blew off the ice. I'm on the East side of the harbor and we have grass showing next to 2 and 3 foot drifts. There were 2 shanties out there today on the West side close to shore. I'm next to a marina that uses a bubbler system so I don't know how thick the ice is. We had open water during the storm on Saturday. The NE wind raised the water about 20 inches from where it is now. We're supposed to have 40 degree temps and rain on Wednesday.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet will have some better ice by the end of the weekend if not before. Any rain, will melt the snow on the ice and the deep freeze following will get things going. My prediction anyway...


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Was out there today no snow on the ice at all coming on the ice from the ramp. Had 2”-6” stuff that was 2” must of been the open water spots flat clear ice. Previously frozen stuff was 6” rough textured and cloudy on top. Clarity bad and fishing poor take a spud.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I took a drive around to look at ice on the lake yesterday and saw a handful of people walking out on East Harbor. Now that doesn't mean they should be out there but for the time I saw them, it was holding up their weight! Plenty of snow on top so the work sub zero temps should have gotten done should have been somewhat tempered. The lake itself is covered in snowballs as far as I could see that were in a 12" to 24" deep layer.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Any update on East Harbor ice?


----------



## martman19 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone fishing on East Harbor today? Curious on ice conditions and thickness


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Seen someone on fb was out think they said 4" can't remember exactly but said the water was dirty and bite sucked. That's the only reporting I've herd so far today


----------



## Chillaxin (Feb 22, 2012)

Was driving past East Harbor about 2 hrs ago saw about 10 shelters on ice


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks ErieGold for the photos and report. I'll have to look up how those "snowballs" form. Most likely from the single digit temperatures and high winds last weekend. I would think those conditions would not form very stable ice once the deep freeze gets here later this coming week. Will be very interesting to see how various areas of the Lake freeze. Looks like no or low winds during the big freeze so ice formation should be fast and consistent (good hard "blue" or clear ice - best for supporting weight and stability).


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reports on ice East Harbor. At least with the cold weather and the ice will only get thicker!


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think this is anything new. If you look back to last year there was an article on this. .....window and cold temps


----------



## Kershmon (Sep 14, 2007)

I was there yesterday, about 11" of ice. Water was clear.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Kershmon said:


> I was there yesterday, about 11" of ice. Water was clear.


Do any good?


----------



## Kershmon (Sep 14, 2007)

hoppy63 said:


> Do any good?


Caught 20 bluegill a few small perch on wax worms. Wasn't out long went up to check my camper on Marblehead . There was a group off Catawba ramp but decided to go to East Harbor after having lunch at Cleats.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Today Saturday it was a small city on east harbor!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

KPI said:


> Today Saturday it was a small city on east harbor!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow was it a shanty town out there today wasn't it !! Glad I got there early lol and it was still lot of people there by 650.. lol


----------

